# would you buy a dapple doe?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey guys so I found some more dapples but I don't know if they are worth it they vary in age 1-3 years old, she is asking 500 each 
She told me they are purebred but there are no papers so I can't really say purebred, they are dehorned I don't know if I should buy them or not, is there anything to look at and figure out of they are purebreds 


She did say dapples originally came from nubians but I don't think that's true?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Price sounds REALLY steep and i wouldnt count on the "purebred" lines...
If there aren't papers and you don't know the seller just be cautious... I usually tell myself that they aren't even 90% so I don't psyche myself out. You should post pictures!! Hope that helped!!!


❤Kayla❤


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I personally would not pay 500 for a doe without papers. Are they at least bred? If they were really nice and bred then it may be more possible but for just an average goat never pay more just because of color.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I do have a pic of the year old , she Said she would let me know Wednesday if they are mine, someone is ahead of me on them, 
Hopefully the owner doesn't mind, 

She's 1 year old in the picture


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That particular animal is no worth $500 in my opinion.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Is there any specifics you could point out on why? So I would know for future what to look for


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree. I wouldn't pay $500 for a goat without papers.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope, would never pay $500 for a goat w/o papers. If the kids you get from them are really nice i would think you would want your name on that and if parents aren't papered you won't be able to and that would be a bummer at least it would for me, now if your only interested in meat and care nothing for papers then I would still say they are pricey. I'm not an expert on boar goat conformation but that particular goat does not quite look purebred to me, looks kind of feminine for a boar, but I'm no expert, I'm a Nigerian dwarf kinda gal haha. Her coloring is sure beautiful, I would take her for a pet any day of the week just because shes so cute, but I know I've seen much nicer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First, no dapples are not just Nubian, that's what it was believed for a long time but have found that to be totally untrue, or else why would I as well as others have 100% papered dapples? Can't even blame it on being unhonest since ABGA does DNA testing on bucks now. Anyways NO WAY would I pay that much for anything without papers. And no she is not even worth that. Now she's not bad by any means but if I were to even pay $300 for a commercial doe she better be a brick house. 
Now for you personally I know you want dapples and I know dapples are a lot of money in your area. You have a dapples buck, pay less for some solid colored or even paints and breed to your buck and get yourself your own dapples. You do not need dapples to breed to dapples to get them. Actually I got solid colors from a few of my dapples bred to dapples and I have got totally beautiful dapples or dapples headed kids from traditional. I'm with you I love color it makes it fun and exciting and everything but this is the way I look at it. In fact I actually sold most of my dapples and kept my solid colored animals (except for the bottle kids my kids would never forgive me if I sold them)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She does have decent bone. It's not thin like a dairy goat but the biggest thing is she is not very wide in the chest. Do you know what their teats are like? For 500 I want a nice wide chested goat, big boned, nice spring of rib and papers even if it's just 50%. I personally never register but they are good for when you want to sell the doe and incase a buyer wants a registered kid. Since I breed for show Wethers I don't register. I feel like if she was traditional you would only be paying 200 for her. I would pay 200 all day because I know I could make my money back. What are the plans for your herd? To raise for market, breeding animals, or show kids?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> First, no dapples are not just Nubian, that's what it was believed for a long time but have found that to be totally untrue, or else why would I as well as others have 100% papered dapples? Can't even blame it on being unhonest since ABGA does DNA testing on bucks now. Anyways NO WAY would I pay that much for anything without papers. And no she is not even worth that. Now she's not bad by any means but if I were to even pay $300 for a commercial doe she better be a brick house.
> Now for you personally I know you want dapples and I know dapples are a lot of money in your area. You have a dapples buck, pay less for some solid colored or even paints and breed to your buck and get yourself your own dapples. You do not need dapples to breed to dapples to get them. Actually I got solid colors from a few of my dapples bred to dapples and I have got totally beautiful dapples or dapples headed kids from traditional. I'm with you I love color it makes it fun and exciting and everything but this is the way I look at it. In fact I actually sold most of my dapples and kept my solid colored animals (except for the bottle kids my kids would never forgive me if I sold them)


Yeah your right, I have 2 solid reds and 1 solid black and black headed traditional that are doelings , I'll breed them but I cannot wait lol haha


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

RPC said:


> She does have decent bone. It's not thin like a dairy goat but the biggest thing is she is not very wide in the chest. Do you know what their teats are like? For 500 I want a nice wide chested goat, big boned, nice spring of rib and papers even if it's just 50%. I personally never register but they are good for when you want to sell the doe and incase a buyer wants a registered kid. Since I breed for show Wethers I don't register. I feel like if she was traditional you would only be paying 200 for her. I would pay 200 all day because I know I could make my money back. What are the plans for your herd? To raise for market, breeding animals, or show kids?


I do not know of that yet, if she said I'm next then I would ask those questions and check it out,

And my plan is to raise for market and 4H and just breed for my self I cannot do breeding animals or show kids, none of my stock is registered but I do plan to eventually slowly add registered Stock, I do not know if I have a quality herd or not, is it possible to have a quality commercial herd? Maybe I should post pictures of my herd and you guys could help me evaluate? Lol


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

I would say not worth $500 in my opinion. For me it's not the fact that she's not papered as that's not what I personally breed for. ( I recently spent $1000 on a commercial doe) 
It's her overall confirmation and size that halts me.
Although she is not what I would call small boned, she isn't what I would call big. She is very narrow in width. This means that she more then likely has a small loin. She looks to have a very steep rump and low tail set. 
She is also not very deep in the chest. 
Another factor on her that's I don't like is how tall she is. I know some like the tall boers, personally I believe it's the shot, stocky ones that run the business. 
She also looks like she may bow out on her rear legs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No way I'd touch that doe for $500 just because of color and no papers. $200 maybe, as I agree, I could possibly get my $$ back faster. I like the idea of taking solid colors and breeding to dapples. 
IMO, I'd just be looking elsewhere... especially for that kind of $$. Good Luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

BOERKING said:


> Yeah your right, I have 2 solid reds and 1 solid black and black headed traditional that are doelings , I'll breed them but I cannot wait lol haha


I know it's hard to wait but you'll be broke in no time  I mean if you could honestly say you will make back her feed and her purchase price in a year then ok but let's be honest. Color is never a for sure thing. What if she has a single red buckling?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry I wasn't done and my daughter sent it lol anyways I was the same as you on jumping in and paying a high price for color. Here's a story lol I paid $1,050 for a 75% doe, she is black dapples but also beautiful body. So long and pretty. I thought ok I'm gonna make bank of these kids. Bred her to my dapples buck and got a nice dapples buck. Just one! I was lucky and got $500 for him, it costs about $160 per goat to feed them. She didn't even pay for half of her debt. I am very disappointed in my choice especially since I could have picked up her mother this year for $400. I'm not meaning to tell you how to manage your business but if your really wanting to make money then I personally would pass and wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said, $500 is way too much, you can get a registered FB for that.
You will be buying just color and IMO you want color and good conformation. 

She doesn't stand wide
Her back legs are toed out.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just for a reference I got a deal but I would not have paid much more for them. I also only bought them because they were so cheap. I paid 100 dollars each for these does. They may be worth double that but not much more. They are finer boned then I want but the tiger dapple especially has the wider chest you need to look for.

If you want to breed for 4-H, Market, and for yourself (I am guessing meat but it could be for pets) then I would pay less attention to color and more attention to bone, width, depth, length, and confirmation. That's what people are going to be looking for for market and 4-H.

Trust me I understand color especially dapples are fun because you never know what you will get. But if you want to make money then don't even look at color. Alot of judges can't look past color and choose a traditional even if the colored goat is a little better. It's like they can't see past it so assume the traditional is better. My sister is just as bad. We decided since our herds are so small to get 1 buck. I found an awesome black and awesome dapple buck but since they were not traditional she couldn't look past their coats. So we got a traditional. I like him but she can't look past color and she isn't helping since she teaches livestock judging.


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

She look pregnant... Is she? Or does she run with bucks? If she is pregnant yes she is worth it but if not, see if you can get her to a trade or ask to lower the price a bit.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

KW Farms said:


> I agree. I wouldn't pay $500 for a goat without papers.


I wouldn't pay that for a registered animal unless it was LITERALLY TOP NOTCH...

❤Kayla❤


----------

